# Tendonitis [Tendinosis*] and Aikido practice



## Argus (Oct 5, 2015)

I've been taking a long break from Aikido (and a whole lot of other activities) as a result of "chronic tendonitis," or, more accurately termed, _tendinosis_, which is not an acute inflammatory condition, but rather long-term over use -- wear and tear that hasn't been allowed to heal correctly and just keeps growing worse.

I've struggled with this on and off throughout my life, as I like to use tools and do a lot of typing, among other things. But I've never had it this bad before - it's been about 3 months now, and I only just feel able to type as much as I'm doing now (and, frankly, I probably shouldn't be). There are probably multiple causes this time around; I've been working at a book-store, gripping heavy books a lot. I had been doing a lot of programming, which entails a large amount of typing, and I've been doing Aikido and Filipino Martial arts, both of which involve a lot of gripping and wrist locks. I guess it's only to be expected given those circumstances, but the frustrating part is that you don't realize the damage you're doing until it's too late, and then it's 6 months recovery time, if not longer. And, needless to say, refraining from using your hands is really, really difficult.

Of the different activities that I did, I think Aikido probably bothers it the most. I'd like to eventually take it back up, but how do I avoid falling back into chronic injury when I do? And what's the underlying cause in the first place? I've entertained the idea that, perhaps I am not stretching my wrists enough, or that perhaps I'm missing some particular nutrients in my diet that are required to heal and repair tendon damage. Or, perhaps the issue lies in my practice? I'm very thin and flexible, and I do not resist with any muscular strength as Uke. This is generally a good thing, I understand -- but perhaps I am actually being too flexible and allowing my tendons to be stretched much too far? The more muscular, and less flexible in class certainly tap much quicker, and while I haven't been waiting too long to tap myself, I do wait until I feel some level of tension, and don't resist to the same degree as others.

I'm just curious if anyone else has struggled with this, and have found solutions.


----------



## Buka (Oct 5, 2015)

I battled that very thing in my right wrist for four years or so. (tendonosis) I sought out every medical and holistic solution I could think of.
What fixed mine was acupuncture. I went twice a week for about four months. 

I also take a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar every morning, supposedly for inflamation. I don't know if it's actually working, it may be psychosomatic.


----------

